# plans for wood toy trucks



## firehouse (Oct 4, 2010)

LOOKING FOR PLANS FOR TOY WOOD TRUCKS, THIS IS MY NEW HOT THING. THANK YOU FIREHOUSE


----------



## joeven (Jul 17, 2010)

Try Toys and Joys probably the best toy plans around.

http://www.toysandjoys.com/


----------



## Raymond (Mar 12, 2008)

Cherry Tree has some great plans, there are a few good books out there as well, just Google wooden toy plans, you will get tons of results.


----------



## rkevins (May 18, 2010)

wood mag., and rockler both have some the one on rockler was free not sure if it still is.


----------



## Wholesaletoys (Apr 10, 2015)

If you search on Google, then better you will get the result. So, search on google.


----------



## Clarkie (May 11, 2013)

Hey Fire, I have been doing toys for the past 20 years, and I am amazed at the lack of plans on the net for trucks or any other toy of quality. Do thorough research and then adapt what you find to your own ability, free to change the plans you do find. The picture here is of a cement truck on it's way to completion. Most of what is on the net is made either from computer programs or from junk woods. Have fun, make some dust.


----------



## 1moe (Sep 20, 2015)

Check downunder woodworking for a few free ones.


----------



## Redoak49 (Dec 15, 2012)

What kind of toy truck do you want to build…

One that is very detailed

One that is a piece of art

One that a 3 year old can play with and will take the abuse and keep on trucking..


----------



## lew (Feb 13, 2008)

+1 for Toys and Joys


----------

